# Has anyone considered Pelican cases for storage ?



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

I see a lotof suggestions of using coolers for cigar storage. I'm sure they work good and are easy to maintain but has anyone considered Pelican cases ? I'm pretty sure they are watertight/airtight and virtually indestructable. And in my opinion they are a little nicer looking than an red and white igloo cooler sitting around.. LOL

Welcome to www.pelican.com - Pelican Products is a global leader in the design and manufacture of advanced lighting systems and virtually indestructible cases.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Thom has been using them for a while now. I know he put up photos somewhere... Let me see if I can find them for you.

Edit: Found them:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/293802-show-me-your-stash-9.html#post3385244
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/293802-show-me-your-stash-9.html#post3385262


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Man those look cool. Are they expensive though? I thought the whole coolerdor appeal is that its cheap/large capacity.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

They can be a little spendy. Certainly more than coolers.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I know several BOTLs who are in the sand box use them.

Improvise adapt and overcome even if it is just a way to store your sticks


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

They remind me of just big ass herf a dors lol.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

raylol16 said:


> They remind me of just big ass herf a dors lol.


Herfador and cigar caddy are actualy made by otter box.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a connection where I can purchase them preowned, I think a 1550 (which is a pretty good size) I can get shipped to me for $90


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Pelicans work best as extra-large herfadors, but comparing it to a cooler is like comparing an apple and an orange.

For $90 you can get a cooler that will hold thousands of cigars. The Pelican you can get for $90 is merely a 100-200ct desktop humidor replacement. All of that said, the Pelican will absolutely work for storing cigars as well as anything else and it's probably the most indestructible case you can readily buy.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes many people use pelicans. But they are quite expensive for the amount of storage space you get. With a cooler your looking at $20 or so. With a Pelican of the equivalent size you will be looking at several hundred dollars for the same size. If I were to get a Pelican though, I would keep it in the smaller range and use it for travel only, as they have a purge to release air pressure after a flight. Also You can get custom inserts specifically for storing cigars in them.


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

That's how my team stored ours while we were in Iraqistan


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Yes many people use pelicans. But they are quite expensive for the amount of storage space you get. With a cooler your looking at $20 or so. With a Pelican of the equivalent size you will be looking at several hundred dollars for the same size. If I were to get a Pelican though, I would keep it in the smaller range and use it for travel only, as they have a purge to release air pressure after a flight. Also You can get custom inserts specifically for storing cigars in them.


I wish my herf a dor had that. Pain in the ass to open after I land somewhere!


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

thinking, those would be cool for a month stay at the beach!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Not worth the money in comparison to the alternatives.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen them recommended a lot but I'd only get one if I needed it as a multitasker.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Chuck... I see that my pics have already been thrown up here. The guys are 100% right they are more expensive than coolers. However if you are going to use them to multitask, then it can't be beat. My cases carried gear over and once we dropped our gear we had empty cases... so was the birth of the tactical tupperdor. Hit me up with whatever questions you have.

I'm subscribing to this one so if anybody has questions I'll do my best to help out.

I will say their micro cases 1010, 1020, etc make great holders for lighters, cutters, and cameras when you're going to herf...


----------

